# iPhone 5 release date and information in Canada



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*iPhone 5 Release Date in Canada*

*iPhone 5 is shipping in Canada on Friday September 21st!*

Pre-orders start on Friday the 14th. 

This is the thread to discuss the *iPhone 5 Release Date in Canada* when it's announced, details on how to best get a hold of one, where ehMacians are lining up to buy one etc...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*iOS 6 release date*

iOS 6 will be available on September 19th!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Where are you going to go to get your iPhone 5? Are you waiting in line at Apple Store? Ordering online? Going directly to your carrier? Going to BestBuy or Future Shop?


----------



## skanji (Oct 17, 2008)

2 year contract on iphone? Too good to be true, Canada?? Or will we continue to be the only country in the world with THREE YEAR CONTRACTS?!?!?!?!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

skanji said:


> 2 year contract on iphone? Too good to be true, Canada?? Or will we continue to be the only country in the world with THREE YEAR CONTRACTS?!?!?!?!


That's the US only. It'll be 3 year contracts here.


----------



## skanji (Oct 17, 2008)

John Clay said:


> That's the US only. It'll be 3 year contracts here.


agreed...and for the record, it's not just in the US...2 year contracts are in every single country except Canada. #truth


----------



## 4mcntrls (Nov 9, 2009)

ehMax said:


> Where are you going to go to get your iPhone 5? Are you waiting in line at Apple Store? Ordering online? Going directly to your carrier? Going to BestBuy or Future Shop?


Ordering Online.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Canadian Unlocked Prices*

Unlocked prices in Canada will be:

$699 16GB, $799 32GB, $899 64GB


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Confirmed, the iPhone 5 GSM Model, Model # A1428, will work with LTE Band 4 on all major carriers in Canada:

Bell (Including Virgin)
Rogers (Including Fido)
Telus (Including Koodo)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

While the iPhone 4 and 4S used Micro-Sims, the new iPhone 5 will use a new Nano-Sim.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Apple Canada is listing the Dock to Lightning port adapter for $35.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone know when the pre-order goes live online on the 14th? Midnight pacific so 3am for us?


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Where are you going to go to get your iPhone 5? Are you waiting in line at Apple Store? Ordering online? Going directly to your carrier? Going to BestBuy or Future Shop?


Thinking of waiting in line at one of the 2 Ottawa Apple Stores @8:00am on the 21st...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll be in line at Bayshore so I can get the Rogers contract version.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

The online reservation system for Rogers is now up again, but it doesn't show anything about the iPhone 5,


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

JayEyes said:


> Anyone know when the pre-order goes live online on the 14th? Midnight pacific so 3am for us?


Wondering the same thing myself, as well will we be able to pre order with contracts or unlocked phones only?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

go_habs said:


> Wondering the same thing myself, as well will we be able to pre order with contracts or unlocked phones only?


Pre-order is from Apple direct, so unlocked only. If you want to get it on contract, you'll have to pre-order from your carrier, or line up on launch day.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

JayEyes said:


> Anyone know when the pre-order goes live online on the 14th? Midnight pacific so 3am for us?





go_habs said:


> Wondering the same thing myself, as well will we be able to pre order with contracts or unlocked phones only?


For the iPhone 4S, the *Apple Store opened around 3:40 AM Eastern Time. I think it will be the same for the iPhone 5. *


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Planning to upgrade to the iPhone 5 within the next couple of weeks. I am on Fido & I plan to renew my contract while I upgrade (old contract finishes this December) to the iPhone 5. Can I use my Fido Dollars against the subsidy price of $159/$199 for the iPhone 5, then pay separate upgrade fee ($20/$25)?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Yes. Fido dollars can be used against a new phone on contract (or unlocked).


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lars said:


> Yes. Fido dollars can be used against a new phone on contract (or unlocked).


Fido won't sell you an unlocked phone - you'd have to buy it locked, then pay an additional fee to unlock it.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Yeah, that's right. Had a lapse in memory that only Apple direct sells 'em unlocked. But, looks like the OP wants it on contract. That said, the Fido dollars subtract from the total price of the upgrade - if there are additional fees, it would be the iPhone, plus the fees, minus the value of your Fido dollars, plus tax.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying. On Fido's Support Page, it did not strictly state you can use Fido Dollars while upgrading to a new phone via a new contract. It only said you can use Fido Dollars if you buying a phone for a month-to-month account or without a contract.

That's why I wanted to get some info from here.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Apple has posted a page of *iOS 6 Feature Availability* showing which features are available in which country. 

Thankfully, of the 24 features, all of them are available in Canada except for 3D maps. 

Which is odd, because I'm sure I saw reports that Apple was mapping out Toronto already and some people were seeing that in the iOS 6 betas.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMacians were asking in the iChat/Messages chat this afternoon during the keynote if Siri Sports would support NHL scores. 

The answer to that is yes, Siri will give us the latest scores on the hockey game eh. 

Also, lots of soccer leagues!  :clap:


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


>


ha ha ha.

I cant say I'm totally blown away by the iphone5. I was kinda hoping it'd be just a weeee... bit wider.

I'll look at the list of new iOS6 features. Maybe this iphone 4 is just fine for now. I donno yet. Somewhat underwhelmed a little.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

ehMax said:


> While the iPhone 4 and 4S used Micro-Sims, the new iPhone 5 will use a new Nano-Sim.


Is there some kind of set-up required if I buy an unlocked phone and a nano-sim specific to my current provider?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

jayman said:


> Is there some kind of set-up required if I buy an unlocked phone and a nano-sim specific to my current provider?


No more than if you bought a model locked to your carrier.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

According to a family friend who works at Fido, the expected contract pricing for the iPhone 5 on Fido will be the standard $199/$299/$399 for the 16GB/32GB/64GB...


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

John Clay said:


> No more than if you bought a model locked to your carrier.


Great, thank you.


----------



## Rickyscv (May 13, 2011)

If I have an unlocked phone, does it become locked when I use the carrier's sim, or can I change carriers and put anyone's sim in the phone and the phone stays unlocked?


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello!

Is Rogers gonna offer the iPhone5 in their online reservation system? Did it offer the 4S? I waited in line for the 4 and I'd prefer not to renew the experience...


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Don't even know why I put off preordering the 4S last time. I'm just gonna preorder this thing on Friday. What time do I need to get up to place the preorder?


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Carriers starting to put iPhone 5 Info online*

The carriers have started putting iPhone 5 info and/or splash pages on their site. 

*Rogers:*

Rogers just has a splash image on their main page, but clicking on it just brings you to an under construction page:










*Bell*

Bell's similar splash image brings you to a page with iPhone marketing, but not much else in terms of details of plans or upgrade options yet. 

*Fido*

Fido has a splash page going to a similar marketing page. 

*Telus*
Telus (seeing a trend here?) has just a marketing page as well. 

*Virgin Mobile*
Finally, Virgin Mobile has the same boiler plate iPhone 5 landing page as well.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I do kind of feel bad for the carriers - I'm sure they were told a new phone was coming, but to really only give them one day to get things in order for a pre-order is pretty crazy.

Unless they were told more ahead of time and they're just dragging their feet... which is a possibility as well.

Can pre-orders be cancelled? I want to pre-order just in case I can in fact upgrade and get a new, better plan. But if it falls through, I'd like to be able to walk away.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

okcomputer said:


> I do kind of feel bad for the carriers - I'm sure they were told a new phone was coming, but to really only give them one day to get things in order for a pre-order is pretty crazy.
> 
> Unless they were told more ahead of time and they're just dragging their feet... which is a possibility as well.
> 
> Can pre-orders be cancelled? I want to pre-order just in case I can in fact upgrade and get a new, better plan. But if it falls through, I'd like to be able to walk away.


I'm actually surprised how fast they got the splash pages up and acknowledgement of the iPhone 5 this time.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 26, 2002)

I agree! They've been _much_ slower in the past. 

I'll be online at an ungodly hour to try to reserve through Rogers.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

CycloneJack said:


> I agree! They've been _much_ slower in the past.
> 
> I'll be online at an ungodly hour to try to reserve through Rogers.


From the iPhone 4S reservation system by Rogers, keep in mind that reserving with Rogers won't necessarily mean you'll get an iPhone 5 on launch day. Last year, their reservation system was a hot mess. The had some stock for launch day, but they didn't use any of those for reservations, just walk ins. It wasn't until sometime after the launch that they started fulfilling reservations. 

Maybe different this time, but I'll wait until they have more details.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

okcomputer said:


> Can pre-orders be cancelled? I want to pre-order just in case I can in fact upgrade and get a new, better plan. But if it falls through, I'd like to be able to walk away.


You can cancel, you'll just lose the pre-order fee that would otherwise be reimbursed. It's $40+tax for Rogers.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

CycloneJack said:


> I'll be online at an ungodly hour to try to reserve through Rogers.


You can pre-order through Rogers tonight? Seems like everybody said you can only pre-order unlocked through Apple's online store.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ChicknAfraid said:


> You can pre-order through Rogers tonight? Seems like everybody said you can only pre-order unlocked through Apple's online store.


*For the 4S, you could sort of order from Rogers the same time as Apple.ca*. Apple had the phone go on sale at about 3:00 AM in Canada, but Rogers and Telus system didn't go online until about 6:00 AM.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Telus on Twitter, 19h ago:



> Hi everyone! We know you're all patiently waiting but we will have an announcement soon. Stay tuned here for updates.


https://twitter.com/telus/status/245961938859855874

PS: Ever thought of enabling tweet embedding in the forum, Mayor?


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like Ill be setting the alarm and getting the apple juice ready for 3:01am . Hopefully orders through apple will go smoothly I remember reading about the 4S last year, one things forsure Itll be painless compared to my rogers experiences with iPhone launches.... Factory Unlocked turned very useful our familys past 2 trips to Europe. 
21st CANT COME SOONER


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

go_habs said:


> Looks like Ill be setting the alarm and getting the apple juice ready for 3:01am . Hopefully orders through apple will go smoothly I remember reading about the 4S last year, one things forsure Itll be painless compared to my rogers experiences with iPhone launches.... Factory Unlocked turned very useful our familys past 2 trips to Europe.
> 21st CANT COME SOONER


If its anything like the 4S release, it will be a pain in the rear to order a new iPhone. The system should work well, but so much demand made it incredibly difficult to order one. I bought an unlocked 4S, did not pre order, just went through the reservation system on release date. Literally took about 5 days of fighting with their down servers to actually get one on order, plus limited supplies meant those lucky enough to get through on the servers got them faster.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

When did the unlocked iPhone 4S preorders ship last year? Did your phone arrive in the mail on launch day? I'm thinking I might as well just pre-order, then I assume any Rogers store will be able to activate my nano sim? Does apple include the nano-sim?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

okcomputer said:


> I do kind of feel bad for the carriers - I'm sure they were told a new phone was coming, but to really only give them one day to get things in order for a pre-order is pretty crazy.
> 
> Unless they were told more ahead of time and they're just dragging their feet... which is a possibility as well.


I don't feel bad for the carriers at all. Everyone and their babies knew that the iPhone 5 was being announced on September 12th. Pricing and availability were an unknown, but Apple announced during their presentation on stage that iPhone 5 would work on LTE with Rogers/Fido, Telus/Koodo, and Bell/Virgin. So they HAD to have talked to the carriers already about this.

The fact that the carriers are all only linking to boilerplate pages that duplicate Apple's own marketing pages, STILL, 24 hours later with no word on pre-orders (despite the fact that Apple's pre-orders happen in about ~12 hours as of this posting) is pretty lame. Can't they get their acts together and at least have pricing info posted?

My big question is gonna be - I have a 6GB Data plan... will that get upgraded to LTE to use with the new phone, or will I have to pay more and/or get a different plan to use with LTE?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Apple may be embargoing carriers from releasing any details. That's a very likely scenario.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Rogers and they want me to paid an "early upgrade fee" of $130! I was not happy  I got my iPhone 4 in Aug 2010. It is now 24 months, I should get to upgrade my phone. They say I have to wait 6 more months! I wasn't getting anywhere with the person on the phone. I may have better luck with someone in the store. Or call back next week. The final price they told me I have to pay is $315! Is anyone having the same problems?


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

Adguyy said:


> Just got off the phone with Rogers and they want me to paid an "early upgrade fee" of $130! I was not happy  I got my iPhone 4 in Aug 2010. It is now 24 months, I should get to upgrade my phone. They say I have to wait 6 more months! I wasn't getting anywhere with the person on the phone. I may have better luck with someone in the store. Or call back next week. The final price they told me I have to pay is $315! Is anyone having the same problems?


I upgraded to iPhone4 after just 1 year and 9 months. The guy had to call a higher-up to confim I had no early upgrade fee but it was clearled. They want you to signa again to a 3 years contract. My account was like 4 years old with never a missed payment, maybe that helped.

I'm pretty sure they'll have the same policy this time, but you may have to pick it up in store.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

ehMax said:


> *For the 4S, you could sort of order from Rogers the same time as Apple.ca*. Apple had the phone go on sale at about 3:00 AM in Canada, but Rogers and Telus system didn't go online until about 6:00 AM.


Wired is reporting it will be the same this year.

Apple Confirms iPhone 5 Pre-Orders Start at 12:01AM Sept. 14 | Gadget Lab | Wired.com


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

ChicknAfraid said:


> I upgraded to iPhone4 after just 1 year and 9 months. The guy had to call a higher-up to confim I had no early upgrade fee but it was clearled. They want you to signa again to a 3 years contract. My account was like 4 years old with never a missed payment, maybe that helped.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they'll have the same policy this time, but you may have to pick it up in store.


thanks, I'll do that  The things we do to get the latest toys! LOL


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Apple may be embargoing carriers from releasing any details. That's a very likely scenario.


Why tho? It seems weird for Apple to embargo Canadian carriers when they announced ATT/Verizon/Sprint contract prices themselves during the keynote. But... after I checked around the UK - carriers like Orange and Vodafone have similar boilerplate pages and no details - so I guess that's the rule right now. Sure seems weird to make it annoyingly obtuse for customers who just want to know how/when to get one and how much they'll be paying (but I guess that just benefits Apple - and hurts the carriers).



Adguyy said:


> Just got off the phone with Rogers and they want me to paid an "early upgrade fee" of $130! I was not happy  I got my iPhone 4 in Aug 2010. It is now 24 months, I should get to upgrade my phone. They say I have to wait 6 more months! I wasn't getting anywhere with the person on the phone. I may have better luck with someone in the store. Or call back next week. The final price they told me I have to pay is $315! Is anyone having the same problems?


The Rogers Rule of thumb has always been you have to have 6 months or less left in your contract before you can upgrade, no? Since you have a year, it's $20/month for those other 6 months in "contract breaking fee".

I'm not saying it's fair or good - but it's pretty standard Rogers policy, AFAIK.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Does anyone knows if I order the unlocked phone through the Apple Store on line, will I have a choice to chose a sim card from a selection of carriers (as the micro I have with the iPhone 4 won't work anymore) or if I'll have to do this separately with my carrier?
I remember when buying the iPhone 4 in store that they were asking which provider we were with and gave us with the micro sim card.

This might help me chose if I'll buy on line or go to the physical store.

Thanks.


----------



## monica_69 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm confused, I'd appreciate some clarification:

Can I preorder a new iPhone 5 from Apple.ca starting at 3:01am EST that is LOCKED to a Canadian carrier such as ROGERS or are all the preorder phones unlocked ?

thank you in advance,

Monica


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

harzack86 said:


> Does anyone knows if I order the unlocked phone through the Apple Store on line, will I have a choice to chose a sim card from a selection of carriers (as the micro I have with the iPhone 4 won't work anymore) or if I'll have to do this separately with my carrier?
> I remember when buying the iPhone 4 in store that they were asking which provider we were with and gave us with the micro sim card.
> 
> This might help me chose if I'll buy on line or go to the physical store.


Pretty sure the online system allows you to order a nano sim for your carrier along with the phone. Then you go online to the carrier's website (when you get the nano sim) and switch the sims over in their system. 



monica_69 said:


> I'm confused, I'd appreciate some clarification:
> 
> Can I preorder a new iPhone 5 from Apple.ca starting at 3:01am EST that is LOCKED to a Canadian carrier such as ROGERS or are all the preorder phones unlocked ?


All pre-orders from Apple are unlocked - and are premium priced because of it.

The phones from Apple are $699/$799/$899 for 16gb/32gb/64gb. If you go to a carrier store or an Apple Retail Store you can get carrier locked (and therefore subsidized) phones for cheaper.


----------



## monica_69 (Jul 11, 2008)

thank you fyrefly


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> Why tho? It seems weird for Apple to embargo Canadian carriers when they announced ATT/Verizon/Sprint contract prices themselves during the keynote. But... after I checked around the UK - carriers like Orange and Vodafone have similar boilerplate pages and no details - so I guess that's the rule right now. Sure seems weird to make it annoyingly obtuse for customers who just want to know how/when to get one and how much they'll be paying (but I guess that just benefits Apple - and hurts the carriers).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that must have changed, I had the 3G and it was 24 months and they gave me the hardware upgrade to the 4.

I'm at 24 months now, so I guess I'll have to strong arm it this time around. 1 iphone out of contract, and one at 24 months.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

TELUS tweeted this 3h ago:



> #iPhone 5 Pre-order starting Sept 14th @3:00am EST. Learn more: Select your province | TELUS Mobility


But that link has no information.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I tweeted TelusSupport and asked about plans and other info. They responded:



> We do not have that information right now, the web site will be updated with more info.


So, it looks like I'm going to have to wait until I'm actually able to do the pre-order to make a decision.


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

I


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I can't believe the price, $399. U.S.D. for a 64 gb iPhone 5?
That's insanely cheap, It's going to make the used iPhone 4S worthless.

Oh well, I guess my iPhone 4 is now an iPod,
Or maybe a remote control for my T.V. now.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

racewalker said:


> I am with Rogers and I am going to get an unlocked iphone5. will this unit work with koodo as well as Rogers with just a sim change to the other account. I am confused with the 3 different units.


As long as you purchase the phone from Apple, not Rogers. If you buy the phone from Rogers (even if you pay full price), the phone will be locked to Rogers.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

John Clay said:


> As long as you purchase the phone from Apple, not Rogers. If you buy the phone from Rogers (even if you pay full price), the phone will be locked to Rogers.


For sure, Virgin still won't unlock my iPhone 4,
Bastards, Even though I own the damned thing.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Lawrence said:


> I can't believe the price, $399. U.S.D. for a 64 gb iPhone 5?
> That's insanely cheap, It's going to make the used iPhone 4S worthless.
> 
> Oh well, I guess my iPhone 4 is now an iPod,
> Or maybe a remote control for my T.V. now.


Uh, I think you've read something wrong. The 64gb is $899 unlocked...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Rogers changed the early HUP (Hardware Upgrade Program)*

In 2008, I got the iPhone 3G when it came to Canada. In 2010, I upgraded to the iPhone 4 because I was eligible for early HUP two years into my 3 year term.

So unknown to me, last year they changed early upgrade eligibility from 24 months to 30 months, and now I find out that since early May they’ve boosted it up to 36 months.

Now I have to pay $143 "Early Upgrade Fee" to get the discounted device on a new three year term. WTF?

I bet I'll even have to pay $35 activation fee and but a new nano-SIM too, right?


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Soooo... Should I get another white one or go back to black? The new black anodized aluminum is damned sexy!


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, the store isn't online yet. It's 12:01. Time to play the waiting game


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

bob99 said:


> Well, the store isn't online yet. It's 12:01. Time to play the waiting game


Couldn't get on from my mac, but strangely, I got on and ordered via my ipad! Just using Safari.


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

Ordered


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

That's bizarre! No love from the mac or from the iPad here. Still just says "we'll be back"

I'm in Vancouver, if that makes a difference!


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

No luck here. 

Still getting a "We'll be back" BOO


----------



## him (Jan 13, 2009)

wilecoyote said:


> Couldn't get on from my mac, but strangely, I got on and ordered via my ipad! Just using Safari.


I went from the iPhone 5 page, clicked on the "Buy" button and still only saw the store is down message.

What URL did you guys use? (I tried on my Mac, iPad, and iPhone)


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Done here, too....strangely enough, could get in earlier on my phone via the Apple Store app.

No option to select a carrier SIM, which is going to mean a trip to Rogers, and *hopefully* they'll have them in stock!!!


----------



## fatal (Aug 13, 2007)

Working now ordered unlocked ver..


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

wilecoyote said:


> Couldn't get on from my mac, but strangely, I got on and ordered via my ipad! Just using Safari.


I also couldn't access the store on my mac. Tried on my iphone via the apple store app and made the purchase! Done!


----------



## Cole Slaw (Aug 26, 2005)

Successfully ordered here!
I used the Apple Store app.
Says delivers between Sept 21 and Sept 25.


----------



## him (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup. iPhone app worked. =)


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Me too used the Apple Store App on my iPhone. Order placed.

And now back to bed!


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Now just wait....there will be a shortage on nano-SIMs and we'll all get our phones on the 21st, but they'll be useless!!!


----------



## Cole Slaw (Aug 26, 2005)

mixedup said:


> Now just wait....there will be a shortage on nano-SIMs and we'll all get our phones on the 21st, but they'll be useless!!!


That's what I'm thinking, too.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Ordered here as well.

Took a while and several tries - it wouldn't let me choose the size in Safari, but worked in Chrome.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sites are still down for me, but I ordered using my iPhone 4S and the Apple Store app. 

Success!

Sorry iPhone 4S... It's kind of mean to make you order your own replacement, but that's how it goes in the cutthroat world of technology. 

I didn't order an additional USB to lightening cable. I do plan on getting one, but I didn't want my order held up because they were out of cables! I will just pick one up at the Apple Store, since it's not urgent.

I'm curious to see how the NanoSIM plays out, hopefully Rogers has them. Is there a chance the phone could ship with the SIM installed?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

mixedup said:


> Now just wait....there will be a shortage on nano-SIMs and we'll all get our phones on the 21st, but they'll be useless!!!


I spoke with my Rogers biz rep and he said the phone ships with a nano card and you just need to go to a store and have it coded in to transfer your account.

Sounds good. But the Rogers system will be down on the 21st for sure.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Followed your lead boys and bought it on my iphone! Yay! Black 64!

Holy carp! I just to get to the store on my mac from Safari and it worked but it's still not working in FireFox!

Naughty Apple.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

My shipping date in the conformation e-mail says "Ships: Delivers 9/21-9/25"

I'm guessing everyone else got the same notice?

Meanwhile, I've attached a screenshot of Rogers site, taken just one minute ago. Way to show Canadians that you're a real wireless provider Rogers, and not a joke at all.

Come to think of it, the graphic is a pretty good representation of Rogers and their service. Two employees to run the entire network. No wonder it's always down!


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

A


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Bought 3 on the iPhone app too.


----------



## Cole Slaw (Aug 26, 2005)

jimbotelecom said:


> I spoke with my Rogers biz rep and he said the phone ships with a nano card and you just need to go to a store and have it coded in to transfer your account.
> 
> Sounds good. But the Rogers system will be down on the 21st for sure.


Wow I hope that Rogers rep was right about the nano sim being included.
I know in the last two years when I've ordered unlocked iPhone 4 the 4S from Apple no sim card was included.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Cole Slaw said:


> Wow I hope that Rogers rep was right about the nano sim being included.
> I know in the last two years when I've ordered unlocked iPhone 4 the 4S from Apple no sim card was included.


Go to an Apple store. I always got free Rogers sim's from a genius. Just ask nicely


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Cole Slaw said:


> Wow I hope that Rogers rep was right about the nano sim being included.
> I know in the last two years when I've ordered unlocked iPhone 4 the 4S from Apple no sim card was included.


Then it probably will not. I bought by 4s at the Apple store and they gave me a Rogers micro sim. I then went to a Rogers store to activate.


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

No luck getting past the iPhone 5 selection screen on my mac with Safari.
Just ordered the 32GB stealth machine from the Apple app on my iPhone 4s.

Back to sleep.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Update from the Apple site - these unlocked phones do not appear to come with a SIM (at least not in the box)

From the site:
_It arrives without a SIM card, so you’ll need an active SIM card from any supported GSM carrier worldwide. To start using it, simply insert the SIM card into the slot on your iPhone and turn it on by pressing and holding the On/Off button for a few seconds._

Buy iPhone 5 with 16GB, 32GB, or 64GB - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

So just wondering then...can you go to Rogers on or before the 21st to get a Micro SIM?

BGPS


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

bgps said:


> So just wondering then...can you go to Rogers on or before the 21st to get a Micro SIM?
> 
> BGPS


I've been wondering the same thing....I may stop by at one this weekend and see what they say....


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

bgps said:


> So just wondering then...can you go to Rogers on or before the 21st to get a Micro SIM?
> 
> BGPS


That's what I did a few days before my iPhone 4 arrived a couple years ago. They already had them and they gave me one without a problem.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

hilarious.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdIWKytq_q4


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

JayEyes said:


> That's what I did a few days before my iPhone 4 arrived a couple years ago. They already had them and they gave me one without a problem.


Perfect..I'll check it out...thanks


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Ordered mine online through the Apple store this morning around 330 am. No problems or delays at all, it went surprisingly smoothly. Now I just need to figure out where to get the new nano sim card. This is going to be one long week.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

bgps said:


> So just wondering then...can you go to Rogers on or before the 21st to get a Micro SIM?
> 
> BGPS


You'll be able to get a micro-SIM, but it won't do you much good - iPhone 5 requires a nano-SIM. No word yet on availability as far as I've heard.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Apple Store Canada site was showing 2 week delivery as of 7:00 EST.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm going to assume we were all referring to "nano"....anyway, from what I read, Rogers stores (some at least) already have received shipments of nano-SIMs, but my guess is that they won't sell/give them out until the 21st....


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

John Clay said:


> You'll be able to get a micro-SIM, but it won't do you much good - iPhone 5 requires a nano-SIM. No word yet on availability as far as I've heard.


That is what I meant...hate mornings


----------

